
React made the DOM declarative; Hooks make React declarative - thymanl23
https://dev.to/craigmichaelmartin/react-hooks-are-a-more-accurate-implementation-of-the-react-mental-model-1k49
======
thymanl23
Hooks are a reconception of state and effects within a declarative model.

Rather than effects being tied to a component's mutable lifecycle, they are
tied to the data.

Rather than state being tied to a mutable instance, it is declaratively passed
in.

